# Touch screen tablet or display that is still viewable with polarized sunglasses?



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

(_I also posted in System Design - Help Me Choose Equipment for My Car_. I am in need of a little help and wasn't sure the best place to put this post)

I recently did a quick Nexus 2013 tablet install in my truck and the screen is barely if at all visible through polarized sunglasses. Wondering if anyone could recommend a touch screen device or preferably a display (I was looking at the Lilliput IPS capacitive touch screens) that is still viewable through polarized sunglasses? I'm hitting a big road block with this one as I had planned on using a tablet or touch screen display in my build. 

Thanks
Colin


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

brother_c said:


> (_I also posted in System Design - Help Me Choose Equipment for My Car_. I am in need of a little help and wasn't sure the best place to put this post)
> 
> I recently did a quick Nexus 2013 tablet install in my truck and the screen is barely if at all visible through polarized sunglasses. Wondering if anyone could recommend a touch screen device or preferably a display (I was looking at the Lilliput IPS capacitive touch screens) that is still viewable through polarized sunglasses? I'm hitting a big road block with this one as I had planned on using a tablet or touch screen display in my build.
> 
> ...


If you can find an AMOLED screen instead of LCD, you shouldn't have this issue. I wonder if you could put a screen protector on that would cancel this out. You should be able to view the Nexus 7 vertically, but not horizontally with the glasses on.

EDIT: It seems this guy did it with and Anti glare screen protector. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCmjv1NasVM&feature=youtu.be


----------

